# Abs coding problem



## dirtracer901 (Dec 16, 2007)

Went to code abs module with Vag-Com and Sofware coding is
00000 and Workshop code is 00000. Is there anyway to
retrieve these numbers. Trying to initialize steering angle
sensor and need these numbers. Module part number is 4B0 614 517R. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde....7%29
Edit: changed instructions from Passat Bosch 5.7 to Audi A6 Bosch 5.7

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:02 AM 1-22-2010_


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:02 AM 1-22-2010_


----------



## dirtracer901 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sorry it's a 2003 Audi A6 not a Vw. 
Thanks


----------



## dirtracer901 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (dirtracer901)*

When i enter login code 07599 comes up no response from controller, could this be because of the software coding of abs is 00000 and workshop code is 00000. Thnks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

That will usually happen if the login code you are using is incorrect. Did you generate the login using the sticker in the trunk of the car?


----------



## dirtracer901 (Dec 16, 2007)

I cannot find brakes or transmission on the sticker? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (dirtracer901)*

Post a detailed pic of the sticker and a complete AutoScan.


----------



## dirtracer901 (Dec 16, 2007)

I signed up for tech support through your website so i'll be contacting you through email. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (dirtracer901)*

OK, thanks. I got the pic but it was too small to be readable (113x150 pixels).
Also, you can upload pics for free for posting on forums using a site like this:
http://imageshack.us/


----------



## dirtracer901 (Dec 16, 2007)

http://img704.imageshack.us/im...5.png 
Here is a pic of the options tag. Thanks


_Modified by dirtracer901 at 7:34 AM 1-23-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (dirtracer901)*

Your brakes are 1LF, so the login would start with 073--. Can you post the auto scan so we can determine the engine and transmission?


----------



## dirtracer901 (Dec 16, 2007)

VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
Saturday,23,January,2010,11:16:00:40075
Chassis Type: 4B - Audi A6 C5
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67 75
76 77

VIN: WAULT64B73N050045 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06C-909-559-ASN.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 909 559 E HW: 8E0 909 059 
Component: 3.0L V6/5V G 0003 
Coding: 0016752
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller 
P1649 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 4B0 927 156 FF
Component: AG5 01V 3.0l5V USA 1213 
Coding: 0001002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 4B0 614 517 R
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 2330 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
3 Faults Found:
18256 - Please check DTC Memory of Engine Controller 
P1848 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
35-00 - - 
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
66-10 - Not Matched - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 4B0 820 043 AM
Component: A6-Klimavollautomat 0105 
Coding: 00110
Shop #: WSC 02325 
1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI84.lbl
Part No: 4B0 959 655 Q
Component: Airbag 8.4EP 2001 
Coding: 0000607
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4B0-907-487.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 487 F
Component: Lenkradelektronik D01 
Coding: 01002
Shop #: WSC 02325 
1 Fault Found:
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 4B0 920 981 N
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. VDO D12 
Coding: 02262
Shop #: WSC 08087 
WAULT64B73N050045 AUZ7Z0B2233075
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl
Part No: 4B0 962 258 M
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D37 
Coding: 15885
Shop #: WSC 02325 
3 Faults Found:
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - - 
01368 - Alarm triggered by Luggage Compartment Switch 
35-00 - - 
01562 - Right Rear Door 
59-00 - Can't Unlock
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory R1 F 0102 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D08 
Coding: 00050
Shop #: WSC 02325 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 4B0 035 195 L
Component: symphony II NP2 0051 
Coding: 00205
Shop #: WSC 08087 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (dirtracer901)*

Please try a login of 07397
Coding 07497 (you may need to use a non Zero WSC such as 12345)
After the coding is accepted, perform the Steering Angle Sensor (G85) Calibration as described on the Wiki page.


----------



## dirtracer901 (Dec 16, 2007)

I tried log in 07397 and Protocol Kw1281 is in upper left of screen and looks like it is loading but nothing happens. Is this normal?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (dirtracer901)*

Yes, you must do the Login, the Coding, and then the G85 calibration all in sequence as described at the link posted above.
-Uwe-


----------



## roshanjg (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a similar problem: the ABS controller module was replaced: now the sofware coding is 00000 and Workshop code is 00000. I have the orginial coding (was softwarecoding: 04277, Shop #: WSC 06435
with the old ABS) but do not have the correct login information.
Can someone help me (how do you generate the correct login?)
Current scan results:
VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US

Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6
Scan: 01,02,03,08,09,15,16,17,26,36,37,45,46,55,56,63,76

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 8E0 909 518 F
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003
Coding: 0016751
Shop #: WSC 63351
1 Faults Found:
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller
P1649 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 8E0 927 156 P
Component: AG5 01V 1.8l5VT USA 1213
Coding: 0001012
Shop #: WSC 26118
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 8E0 614 517 A
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 1726
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
35-00 - -
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
66-10 - Not Matched - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 8E0 820 043 P
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 1015
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 63351
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 8E0 907 279 E
Component: int. Lastmodul USA 0305
Coding: 00013
Shop #: WSC 63351
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 8E0 953 549 L
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0308
Coding: 01141
Shop #: WSC 63351
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 8E0 920 950 H
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D27
Coding: 03200
Shop #: WSC 85555
WAULC68E32A309611 AUZ6Z0B0093123
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor
Controller: 8E0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw. 0604
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 8E0 959 433 T
Component: Komfortgerát T5B 0619
Coding: 16232
Shop #: WSC 63351
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range
Controller: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D07
Coding: 00060
Shop #: WSC 63351
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 8E0 035 195 A
Component: symphony II NP2 0050 
Coding: 00201
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (roshanjg)*

roshanjg,
Have a look here:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde....7%29
You have the original coding, so this is much easier. Work the coding backwards to figure the login. 
In that example, 09577 should be your login. 04277 is still your coding. Then follow the instructions for G85 in the same session and you should be fine.


----------



## roshanjg (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you! made me think a bit, but it worked.


----------



## dirtracer901 (Dec 16, 2007)

Dana,
I found the new steering angle sensor to have the same part number as the old one. I spun the sensor by hand and did not see any drop out of the sensor. I also plugged in the old sensor and tried to code the old one and still couldn't. I checked the connector at the sensor and the module for backed out pins and corrosion to cover the basics and found none. Also checked continuity and found no opens or shorts. Do you think this is leading to a faulty control module? Thanks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (dirtracer901)*

I'm beginning to wonder the same thing. Was this fault stored before the ABS module was ever disconnected? 
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller
P1649 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
If so and the only component replaced / worked on was the spiral column, well it just doesn't add up. I would be very suspicious of that module at this point. I believe we have eliminated all other possibilities.
Please verify that your virus protection is automatically starting with the PC since we modified the start-up programs over the phone today. 


_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 10:52 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## dirtracer901 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sure that the fault came up when the key was on with either the steering angle sensor unplugged or the abs module unplugged. I'm going to send out the abs module out to auto express tech to see if a rebuild of the module with work. 
Thanks for all of your help


----------



## fashizzo (Mar 14, 2011)

*Trying to Recode the ABS Control Module*

Hello, My ABS light and ESP and blinking break light ( with 3 beeps ) have been going off recently. I have a 2003 VW passat 4 motion and I purchased a replacement ABS module matched with exact part number: 4B0 614 517R from a 2003 Audi A6. Does it matter it was pulled from an Audi? Also I am trying to recode the module but the sticker usually found in the Spare wheel is too crusted to read... Can I locate the numbers in my vag com?

Huge help!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

fashizzo said:


> Hello, My ABS light and ESP and blinking break light ( with 3 beeps ) have been going off recently. I have a 2003 VW passat 4 motion and I purchased a replacement ABS module matched with exact part number: 4B0 614 517R from a 2003 Audi A6. Does it matter it was pulled from an Audi? Also I am trying to recode the module but the sticker usually found in the Spare wheel is too crusted to read... Can I locate the numbers in my vag com?
> 
> Huge help!


That vehicle should use the Bosch 5.7 ABS system and the used module (providing that is the exactly the same part number) should be fine.

VCDS cannot pull the PR codes from the vehicle. They are vehicle production numbers related to all installed equipment ranging from paint color to the mechanical configuration. That sticker will be in the trunk and the original owners manual. If you don't have one available, post the complete Auto-Scan with the new module installed and the full VIN.


----------



## fashizzo (Mar 14, 2011)

*New Issue with ABS 2003 VW passat 4 motion*

Thanks Dana, I was able to re-code the replaced ABS module, Now I am down to 1 fault..
1 Fault Found:
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage

In the vag com I was able to get responses from the sensors in each wheel and the steering sensor is calibrated and working properly. I also checked the connector that plugs into the ABS pump unit itself with a multimeter, the battery is in good shape and was checked.

I checked all the fuses that are on the side of the drivers side dash, all are ok... any ideas?

Thanks a zillion!


----------



## fashizzo (Mar 14, 2011)

*My Auto Scan an Vin*

I did load test the battery, and was "alittle low" car still starts fine, also got the fuse under the dash 50 amp fuse was good and used a multimeter, it was getting power.

Here is the auto scan:

Saturday,02,April,2011,17:59:06:37086
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


VIN: WVWTH63B93P190463 Mileage: 221400km/137571miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-ATQ.lbl
Part No: 3B0 907 551 CR
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0002 
Coding: 07751
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 75EB1C3F6547
WVWTH63B93P190463 VWZ7Z0B5867277

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3B0 927 156 AK
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 3940 
Coding: 00102
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 6FE72E57071B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 4B0 614 517 R
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 2330 
Coding: 04257
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3065ED2BDAA5

1 Fault Found:
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 J
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0006 
Coding: 17200
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 2855054BE275

2 Faults Found:
01272 - Positioning Motor for Central Flap (V70) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
37-00 - Faulty

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 C
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW61 04 0001 
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 244D117B9E5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 A
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0004 
Coding: 00118
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 2F67EE57C79B

1 Fault Found:
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 920 927 B
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V08 
Coding: 07235
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 244D117B9E5D
WVWTH63B93P190463 VWZ7Z0B5867277

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: F0E5AD2B9A25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3B1 959 760 E
Component: Sitzverstellung 0301 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F67EE57C79B

1 Fault Found:
01008 - Note; Emergency OFF Switch is Active! 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 09 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 3777D6373FCB

Part No: 1C0959801
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959802A
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959811
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959812
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio NP2 0012 
Coding: 04031
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: DDBBE49F7DB7

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Saturday,02,April,2011,18:24:07:37086
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


VIN: WVWTH63B93P190463 Mileage: 221400km/137571miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-ATQ.lbl
Part No: 3B0 907 551 CR
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0002 
Coding: 07751
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 75EB1C3F6547
WVWTH63B93P190463 VWZ7Z0B5867277

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3B0 927 156 AK
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 3940 
Coding: 00102
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 6FE72E57071B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 4B0 614 517 R
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 2330 
Coding: 04257
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3065ED2BDAA5

1 Fault Found:
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 J
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0006 
Coding: 17200
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 2855054BE275

2 Faults Found:
01272 - Positioning Motor for Central Flap (V70) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
37-00 - Faulty

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 C
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW61 04 0001 
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 244D117B9E5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 A
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0004 
Coding: 00118
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 2F67EE57C79B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 920 927 B
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V08 
Coding: 07235
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 244D117B9E5D
WVWTH63B93P190463 VWZ7Z0B5867277

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: F0E5AD2B9A25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3B1 959 760 E
Component: Sitzverstellung 0301 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F67EE57C79B

1 Fault Found:
01008 - Note; Emergency OFF Switch is Active! 
000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 09 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 3777D6373FCB

Part No: 1C0959801
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959802A
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959811
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959812
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio NP2 0012 
Coding: 04031
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: DDBBE49F7DB7

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## orinoco253 (May 16, 2011)

*ABS 01200 Error*

Hi,
Did you ever manage to resolve this error, I have exactly the same error on my car and cannot clear the code, as soon as I clear it reappears, any insight you could offer or solution would be greatly appreciated, I ahve trawled the net with little success 

Thanks




fashizzo said:


> I did load test the battery, and was "alittle low" car still starts fine, also got the fuse under the dash 50 amp fuse was good and used a multimeter, it was getting power.
> 
> Here is the auto scan:
> 
> ...


----------



## serhat06 (Nov 19, 2014)

*same problem*

after i replaced the abs module on 09 jetta (ESP) VIN:3VWRJ71K19M005289
i got lots of DTC codes then i tried to copy old code and paste on new (used) module. but asa i turn of the car and turn it on it shows 00000000...
I'm using a auto maxi sys pro scanner, and one has any idea what to do?

and also waskadagama send me those 2 long codes but they won't fit and both are rejected.

B14B600C492200FF8D0D06EC92220041310800 

B14B600C092200FF8D0D06EC90220041310800

any one has any idea?
I'm posting screenshoot from scanner friom the old and new module.


----------



## serhat06 (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected]_Parts said:


> Not an acceptable post.............this is not VCDS.


any where i can post this? can no one help me? if i buy a vac com will that solve my problem?


----------



## SeattleChrisVW (Feb 4, 2016)

*Passat 3b reman Bosch 5.7 need coding*

Hello,

looking for someone from Ross-tech who can give me the coding for a Passat 3b with no stickers. ABS unit is a reman, no coding, read in this thread you mayh be able to decipher with a full scan and VIN...?

Data version: 20151216
www.Ross-Tech.com

Thursday,04,February,2016,10:59:21:05215

Chassis Type: 3B (3B - VW Passat B5 (1997 > 2005))
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


VIN: WVWYH63BX4E011849 Mileage: 173220km-107633miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-ATQ.lbl
Part No: 3B0 907 551 DB
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0010 
Coding: 07751
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 66C36D910273920EEB-5122
WVWYH63BX4E011849 VWZ7Z0C7599466

1 Fault Found:
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1649 - 35-10 - Missing Message from ABS Controller - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3B0 927 156 BA
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 2225 
Coding: 01102
Shop #: WSC 23322 
VCID: 66C36D910273920EEB-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 4B0 614 517 H
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 3428 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 26432D91C2F3520E2B-50E8

2 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
35-00 - - 
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
66-10 - Not Matched - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 J
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0006 
Coding: 17200
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 285F23A9C8E7447E19-5140

3 Faults Found:
01271 - Positioning Motor for Temperature Flap (V68) 
37-00 - Faulty
01272 - Positioning Motor for Central Flap (V70) 
37-00 - Faulty
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 C
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW61 04 0003 
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 24473799B4CFA01E35-5104

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 A
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0005 
Coding: 00118
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 2F6DC8B5ED091346D8-5104

1 Fault Found:
01336 - Company Data Bus for Comfort System 
80-10 - Single-Wire Operation - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 920 929 B
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V03 
Coding: 15235
Shop #: WSC 00050 
VCID: 26432D91C2F3520E2B-5104
WVWYH63BX4E011849 VWZ7Z0C7599466

3 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01336 - Company Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 70EF0BC930B74CBE81-50E8

3 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01336 - Company Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3B1 959 760 E
Component: Sitzverstellung 0301 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DC8B5BD091346D8-50E8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 81 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 377DF0D51559DB8680-4AFE

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C0959801
Component: 81 Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0009 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C0959802A
Component: 81 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0009 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811
Component: HL antwortet nicht 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812
Component: 81 Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 

2 Faults Found:
01336 - Company Data Bus for Comfort System 
80-00 - Single-Wire Operation
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 04:41)--------------------------



Any help would be appreciated, VW was not kind enough to give us a copy of the sticker, so were kinda stuck here...

Chris


----------

